# Polluted chicken from China coming to a store near you soon...



## Happyflowerlady (Nov 13, 2013)

The USDA has approved buying and importing processed chicken from China, which is known worldwide for being the most polluted country. 
Just this summer, thousands of pigs were shown in the news, dead, and floating down the rivers, from an unknown cause. Still, we allow pork imported from China to be sold in our stores. 


Now, we will soon be eating Chinese chicken fingers, and other processed chicken from that country. The USDA claims that china has food testing that is equal to what we have here in the United States, but actual testing  of the meat from China shows high levels of several possible contaminants. 
It is becoming more and more important to our health to buy local and organically produced food to protect our health.
Becoming a vegetarian is also looking more and more like a smart option to me....


http://www.naturalnews.com/042894_USDA_China_imports_chicken.html


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 13, 2013)

Yes, HFL. saw that a few days ago ... my post in Food or Frankenfood thread ...   


I'm having a really hard time understanding food safety and regulation these days all around .. reading about chicken being processed for humans now coming from China!! ..UNREAL 
Isn't it bad enough that treats for animals coming from China are killing our pets? 

Who knows what's in those McNuggets? 


http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/11/...se-major-risk/






> “Why is the USDA doing it?” he said. “We just don’t know.”




..that's comforting ..:bi_polo:


----------



## That Guy (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Nov 13, 2013)

_“Why is the USDA doing it?”  $$$$$$$$$$$!_


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 13, 2013)

Oy vay! 

I'm so glad I live in Washington state, we have so many local farm raised products available to us. I have always been picky picky picky.

Even with our dogs.

We don't eat fast foods EVER. Yeah I have often wondered what the hell a chicken nugget was. It must be like apple sauce in that they don't use the best apples, so who knows what kind of leftover chicken parts end up in a nugget.

Our Uberment and the FDA are too busy Ok'ing perscription drugs we don't need to take so Big Pharma can get RICHER.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Chinese take-out ...


----------



## Anne (Nov 13, 2013)

Geez, that's disgusting.  We've been eating more chicken since beef is so expensive.  Looks like we'll have to start buying from the Amish.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 13, 2013)

Just curious, don't other states have local chicken growers ?? We won't even buy any that comes from out of our state. 

And we rarely eat a meal out, it is always better and cheaper to fix whatever we want ourselves and don't buy frozen pre made stuff.

And for god's sake don't buy frozen eggrolls, especially ones with chicken in them! or any kind of meat either. AHHHHHH


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

Scary innit?

Decades ago we were presented with the gastronomic wonderment of canned chicken.  Can't remember now where it came from but there was much flap about it being imported.

My mother bought one!  At that time, unlike now, beef and lamb were the staples and chicken was a treat.

The sight of that dead white, jellified cylinder of unidentifiable 'gunk' sliding out of the can is burnt into my psyche!

That stuff didn't last on the market for long.  About a week I think!

I prefer to buy chook fresh and I like to know where it's sourced.  If it's some wings for the dog then I'll risk the supermarket, for moi, the local butcher gets supplied locally.  It's dearer but noticeably fresher.  Very wary of take-away bbq chickens.  There was only one place that ever sold ones that tasted right anyway and that was long ago in Sydney.

Don't worry that the imports will be around for long.  Presuming that you and others will be able to discern that it is imported, and where from I doubt they'll be a big market for it.

We have legislation that seafood origins must be labelled now as we got swamped by prawns bred and fed in farms in the 'pristine'  Mekong River!  

 and the 'proof' was only in the eating, when it was too late to get a refund. They call them 'Vanemai Prawns' now so caveat emptor!


----------



## Jillaroo (Nov 13, 2013)

_OMG i remember those chooks when i was working at Safeways, never bought one as it made my stomach churn just reading the label.
 I am very fussy where i buy my dead chooks from, i would never buy imported and never eat nuggets, they are a bit like sausages little mystery bags_


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> ... And for god's sake don't buy frozen eggrolls, especially ones with chicken in them! or any kind of meat either. AHHHHHH



That reminds me of the mania that seems to be present in my locale for Chinese buffets. The locals always seem to favor quantity over quality so buffets hold a special place in their enlarged hearts. Just within the city limits we have:



Timber's Buffet
Super King's Buffet (Chinese)
Old Country Buffet
China House Buffet (Chinese)
Super Buffet World
Jumbo China Buffet (Chinese)
Royal Buffet
Manchu Buffet (Chinese)
Happy Buffet (Chinese)
Golden Garden (Chinese)

... and those are just off the top of my head. They are ALL your typical high-volume / low-quality joints, even though their prices vary greatly, and it wouldn't surprise me to find that they use imported food to save money. 

I used to take my boys to them but I tried to stick with fruit and noodles - the meat offerings always scared me. Mainly I people-watched. Every time the waiter would bring out a fresh (?) tray of crab legs he'd be mugged by the impatient patrons. I loved watching how one person would fill up their plate with the legs and the second person in line would take whatever was left, leaving the other dozen or so waiting people without anything.

Manners. 

People walking the buffet line - not just kids, but adults - taking a trial taste of something, not liking it and putting it back in the pan. :hypnotysed:

A few of the buffets, mainly the Chinese ones, had no labels on the food at all, so many times you didn't even know what it was supposed to be. 

And I always laughed at the "authentic" Chinese buffets offering pizza, burgers and meat loaf as their main meals.


----------



## Fern (Nov 13, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Chinese take-out ...
> 
> View attachment 3457


that's gross, typical of their attitude toward livestock. I check the labels all the time, will never eat anything from China.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Fern said:


> that's gross, typical of their attitude toward livestock. I check the labels all the time, will never eat anything from China.



Unfortunately, being a long-time Sinophile I cannot say the same. I spent many years in New York's Chinatown eating stuff right off the boat. :cower:

I feel okay right now but over the last year I've discovered I'm growing a large Wang.



... that's what he _says_ his name is, anyway. I've fixed up a cot for him in the basement.


----------



## Anne (Nov 13, 2013)

.......should we be afraid of Phil?????..........




nthego:


----------



## seabreezy (Nov 13, 2013)

I just don't get this sort of thing either. There is no reason that I can think of that makes this right!  We have been trying over the last several months to buy grass fed and organic as much as we can. It's expensive to say the least.  We grow most of our own veggies, and those are organic so I don't worry so much about that.  Today I made chicken stock from 2 organic chicken carcasses and will be canning all of that tomorrow.  There are many farms in my state of South Carolina, some of them are too far away to travel to, but there are many more that are close enough that I could get there. Although, i'm not crazy about the taste of grass fed beef, I feel that at this point there isn't much choice but to learn to like it. I quit buying meat at Walmart months ago when I found out that their meat comes off the trucks already packaged, so who knows where it comes from!  We are considering maybe raising our own chickens for eggs and for meat, but have not decided that yet. 
There is a website that you can visit and find out about farms in your state. It's www.eatwild.com    Another one for organic farms is www.localharvest.org
Both are great websites.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Anne said:


> .......should we be afraid of Phil?????..........
> 
> 
> nthego:



Fear not the chicken
It's still finger-lickin'
And for your few bucks 
You'll get bang

Just watch for the crab legs
And thousand-year bird eggs
And most of all, watch out for Wang!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Nov 13, 2013)

Phil: 





> I feel okay right now but over the last year I've discovered I'm growing a large Wang.



Does Wang eat popcorn? (Refer to the Rooster at the Movies) thread. 

I've gave up giving the dogs any kind of store bought treats long ago as the majority are from China...I will not feed my dogs a dried Bull's Wang made in China, or their dead pig ears.  Likewise, I do not buy any human food for consumption, which means we have all but given up eating fish, as most is from China, or grown in sewers they call fish farms. 

Pretty soon we will be down to eating grass...now where did that new chicken go..here chick, chick, chick...


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

:lofl: at all previous posts.

Don't go fallin' for that "we'll keep our own chickens for meat and eggs" con.  That's nevva gonna work!  The rels went that road. 
 They get eggs okay.  But when they worked out how much the fox proof pen cost to build and the price of the pellets and supplements they feed the to the chooks, they pay around twice the price that they could buy eggs for in the shop, and get more than they can use so just give them away.   Oh, and the 'meat'... hahahahaaa ha.  They have NAMES!  No one's evva gonna eat a chicken that they've named!

Then there's the little matter of who cares for them when they want to get away from the farm for a day or six?  Pay someone to drive out and throw them some food and top up their water?  Those eggs are getting more and more expensive. 

 



Like Phil, I'm a food Sinophile too.  I've been eating Chinese food as much and as often as possible since I was 5 years old and have never, ever gotten sick from a single meal.  Maybe starting young I've built up immunities or something?  

It's probably not the imported chicken and prawns in the combi chow mein that put people in hospital anyway.  More likely a local sweet 'n sour cat,  they can be dodgy to the digestion I believe.



I do though avoid 'fresh' and most frozen food from Asian regions.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 13, 2013)

It's all a big plot to wipe out as many of us as "they" can to make room for Chinese people to take over, they own us anyway, now all they have to do is get us debtors out of the way.

Maybe that is why "they" have all the secret FEMA camps and cardboard coffins stockpiled. It all plays in very nicely with what out Reptilian Shapeshifting Overlords have in mind.  

I used to be on a couple of Conspiracy Nut Job websites and my scenario, which just came to me, pales in comparison to some.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 13, 2013)

Never knock conspiracy theories.  In this World it pays to be paranoid and you're bound to be right that something is out to get you.  The trick is picking which one will get you first.


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 13, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Never knock conspiracy theories.  In this World it pays to be paranoid and you're bound to be right that something is out to get you.  The trick is picking which one will get you first.


I don't knock them at all, I think all sorts of things, evil things, are going on in the world.

but as Slartibarflast said...

 Perhaps I'm old and tired, but I think that the chances of finding out what's actually going on are so absurdly remote that the only thing to do is to say, "Hang the sense of it," and keep yourself busy. I'd much rather be happy than right any day.


----------



## Sid (Nov 13, 2013)

Soylent Green, anyone?


----------



## Sid (Nov 13, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Unfortunately, being a long-time Sinophile I cannot say the same. I spent many years in New York's Chinatown eating stuff right off the boat. :cower:
> 
> I feel okay right now but over the last year I've discovered I'm growing a large Wang.
> 
> ...



How big is your jawbone getting Master?


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Sid said:


> How big is your jawbone getting Master?



You mean the jawbone of my ass? Same as it's ever been, GH.


----------



## Anne (Nov 13, 2013)

Maybe Wang would appreciate a visit to Hooter's for a platter of hot wings??


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2013)

Anne said:


> Maybe Wang would appreciate a visit to Hooter's for a platter of hot wings??



Would Wang wax woefully or wonderfully at Hooter's hotties? 

He only speaks Cantonese and I only speak a little Mandarin, so ordering would be problematic. He might order "breast of spring chick" and the social _faux pas_ would be unbearable.


----------



## Anne (Nov 13, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Would Wang wax woefully or wonderfully at Hooter's hotties?
> 
> He only speaks Cantonese and I only speak a little Mandarin, so ordering would be problematic. He might order "breast of spring chick" and the social _faux pas_ would be unbearable.



They might be used to such odd comments - just counsel him beforehand, not to make any comments about "old hens", or "wattles".


----------



## Michael. (Nov 14, 2013)

*Thread: Polluted chicken from China coming to a store near you soon...*
.


Check what parts are included in your take out box?




.​


----------



## Pappy (Nov 14, 2013)

Come and get me....I dare you sez Kong Fu chicken.


----------



## Judi.D (Nov 14, 2013)

About 10 years ago I purchased lollipops from one of he dollar stores as treats for my students. They came from China. I learned shortly after purchasing them that they were being recalled because they found they contained particles of plastic. At that point I stopped buying anything that came from China and other far eastern countries. I think the mentality is Americans will buy anything if it is cheaper.

I too do not buy meats from Wally World. Several years ago I noticed some of the meat had this usual red color. I asked and was told that consumers liked to buy meat that had a red color, because they thought it was fresher. Their supplier dyed the meat, and had just put too much dye in this time.

I am fortunate to live in an area where I can get venison and that is my red meat of choose these days. I also have made friends with a number of organic farmers who keep me well supplied with organic fruits and veggies. I also have a organic garden, too. China and the far east are not the only country that puts things in their food that shouldn't be there. As we know it is all about the $$$$$, and peoples desire to buy more for less.


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Michael. said:


> *Thread: Polluted chicken from China coming to a store near you soon...*
> .
> 
> 
> ...



Kenchucky Flied!!


----------



## Old Hipster (Nov 14, 2013)

I've never bought meat at Wally World either, because I don't know where it comes from and that is just gross, dying the meat. 

Cheaper is usually never better, when will people figure that out. I do shop at Wally World, but I only buy brands I know, that I could buy at my regular store, but WW can beat the price and I know I just contradicted myself, but I also don't think the same brand of toilet paper I can get there for much less is any different. 
And WW produce sucks, at least at the Super Store near us. 

Maybe deep fried Chicken head is a treat in China. E-gads!


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 14, 2013)

...oh no!...not Kentucky Fried...


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> Maybe deep fried Chicken head is a treat in China. E-gads!



I know one of their more traditional dishes is Black Chicken Head and Duck's Feet with Shiitake Mushrooms -



Not that I would ever eat either one ( I do like mushrooms), and I don't know how they make the chicken black (usually the whole bird is blackened), but just FYI ...


----------



## Diwundrin (Nov 14, 2013)

Squid ink?


----------



## That Guy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sid said:


> Soylent Green, anyone?



Sure.  Just as long as it ain't from China...


----------



## Ruth (May 25, 2014)

I am truly grossed out after reading this thread!!!!!


----------



## Meanderer (May 25, 2014)




----------

